# My 'new to me' 22lr single six has a cylinder fouling problem, or is it my ammo?



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Got a single six just 'cause I always wanted one, and its a great pistol. Sighted in and hits what I'm aiming at. I usually run 200 rounds or more through the S&W Victory and now the Single six each range trip. I'm seeing a fouling build up in the cylinder that is getting worse. It's to the point that I bring a brush and cleaning rod with me or the cartridges wont fully seat after the third or fourth reload. They actually stop with more than 1/8 inch still extended past the cylinder so I obviously cant proceed. When I remove the cylinder to clean it I look down and see that halfway in the build up of crud is evident and I need to knock it off with the brush. I don't remember that happening when I first starting shooting this revolver.

I have been using Winchester M22 (black copper), Aguilla, Remington golden bullet and thunderbolt, Federal champion, Winchester copper plate, and CCI Blazer all with similar results. I am going to order some CCI Speer standard velocity and look for some CCI Mini-Mag to see if that makes a difference.

I have been cleaning using Ballistol, Gunzilla, Hoppes 9, a Hoppes foaming cleaner followed by Hoppes lubricant, a bore snake, a brush on a rod but I can still see a slight line where I assume the shoulder of the cartridge is and nothing seems to keep this from coming back. Think this might be permanent damage? I can see something similar in my S&W 686 in .357 but it has not caused a chambering issue with that, but then I'm not putting 250 rounds down range in .357 every trip either.

Am I doing something wrong? Is my ammo wrong? Should I be sending this 1986 manufactured firearm back to Ruger for evaluation? Is my cylinder hopelessly damaged? 

Thanks


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Call Ruger,,,
They will tell you the best remedy.

Aarond

.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Just a stray thought - that is the LR cylinder, right?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I second that motion.

It sounds as if you're using the .22 Magnum cylinder, to shoot .22 LR cartridges.
That's not a good idea.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

Is this a straight 22 LR or is it a "convertible?"


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry for the slow reply. Been off my feed for a bit with nerve issues. Right straight hand not working well. Haven't made it to the computer or the range in months. 
This is a straight LR , no Magnum. All Original as far as I can tell.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The 'buildup of crud halfway in' is a strong indication that the cylinder is intended for 22WRM. After cleaning, try to chamber a 22WRM cartridge. Let us know the result.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Defiantly not magnum, wont fit. I now have another Ruger single six, coincidently also 1986, that did come with a mag cylinder, also bought used, also has last 3 serial inscribed on both cylinders. What a find for $250 ! And another Gun Safe hideout. 
The first one has now been deep cleaned, soaked in hoppes, brushed and reoiled then fired 50 rounds and cleaned again. Now the problem seems to be resolved. I think it was just never broken in. 
My newer one seems to have a similar but not the same problem and I'm wondering if I should polish the cylinder with emery paper. After loading the 4th or 5th set of six, the rounds get so tight that I have to push very hard to seat them. I have already tried the same cleaning routine but that was for a build up of residue at just the cartridge end, this problem seems to be the entire length of the cartridge. If I do polish (2000 grit wet paper with oil on it?) the cylinder should I re-blue the inside? Will polishing like this damage anything? 
This problem is not evident with the Mag cylinder.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Younguy said:


> If I do polish (2000 grit wet paper with oil on it?) the cylinder should I re-blue the inside? Will polishing like this damage anything?


It does not sound like a firearm problem but an ammo issue. It is normal for some 'crud' to form in the chambers especially if using non plated lead bullet ammo. Unburned powder specks can contribute to hard chambering too. 
I wouldn't modify the Single Six. Those are great gunz...

Sam


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks all. 
Diligent cleaning it is.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Diligent cleaning on both revolvers, closer attention to brands used and several hundred rounds later I have determined that Winchester .22lr rounds aren't always round. Sometimes they are oval or puffed out or the lead is bent at an angle and wont go into the cylinder no matter how clean, and if they do, and if they don't fail to fire, in their oval configuration they foul the cylinder by allowing dirt to go back towards the rear of the gun. 29% of the one 555 box I checked would not seat in the cylinder and I had a 8% fail to fire. 43 in a box of 555 didn't go boom, revolver, automatic or rifle. Doesn't happen at all with Federal, Aguila, or Remington. 
I'm in the process of returning the Winchester 555 boxes through their customer service for $35 a box, MSRP for the 555. 

Well, I sent them back anyway, haven't gotten reimbursed yet.

Not using anything Winchester anymore.


----------

